# Your Most Popular Corn Snake Morphs



## MDkingsnake (Feb 9, 2014)

So I've always wanted to be a small scale reptile breeder and I figured that I should probaly start a good year of research now. I've decided I would like to breed corn snake morphs and I figured I would first find out your guys own opinions on what corn snake morphs you like best or find to be most popular. Pictures of said morph would also be appreciated thanks


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can't beat a corn as nature intended - wild type.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

wild types are indeed beautiful - but not much point encouraging someone to breed them as they are pretty much given away with tokens these days 

MD are you looking to make money or just enjoy the process? Sorry no intent to sound snarky but there are loads of people breeding and it does make a difference .......


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I would look into some of the line-bred morphs, such as candycanes or miami-phase and the abbotts okeetees. Or start your own line of some morph, like how I'm working towards near-black charcoals. 

Sunkissed in its various permutations seems pretty popular, but you need to test them for stargazing which takes a bit of time.

I prefer gray things, so I've got some anery-charcoal-lavenders that I've held back and will be breeding later to my hypo-charcoal-lavender.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

if you're going into it for the money then you need to be producing top end combinations, and more importantly new combinations to give you an edge.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

if you are in for the money I think it is a pretty tough job as you are against the big breeders who have been in for years

however if you are in for love of the hobby and pleasure - perhaps pick a colour combination or pattern you love to start working with


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd agree that normals are the most visually appealing. Personally I don't see as many stripes around as I'd like to, of any colour. Last show I went to there wasn't a single one


----------



## MDkingsnake (Feb 9, 2014)

I personally when I found out about breeding reptiles I was like:gasp: I can actually have this as a job... But then reality set in and I realized breeding reptiles won't really make you a lot of money. I own a tokay gecko, leopard gecko and a Cali king snake at the moment. I probaly spend $20 a month on food for all them. I viewed breeding corns (which would be in 1-2 years) as a way to put money into paying for the hobby and possibly how to get some nice looking morphs. I'm going to a reptile expo in a couple weeks and am hoping to get a baby corn snake morph that is less than $40 which I would use as a breeder in the future. So Iulia to answer your question a little bit for the money but mainly just for hobby. In reality I would probaly only have 1-2 adult pairs when I would be breeding, keep any nice morph babies and then sell the rest through craigslist, my local lfs, or to other sources. But I'm not really worried about breeding yet I'm just curious what people find popular, I like the stripe morphs because of the possible combinations


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

In the $40 range you will find:

Normals, amels, aneries, snows, hypos, motleys, ghosts, stripes, caramels, butters, sunkissed and low-quality bloodreds, to give a rough selection. 

A good candycane will probably cost $75. Better quality bloodreds will be around $60. 

Take a look around Ian's vivarium and see what single and double gene morphs you like and then look for those.


----------



## MDkingsnake (Feb 9, 2014)

So I have a good range of begginner morphs that are quite common but can be used as building blocks possibly for higher level morphs. Definetly will post what morph corn I get once I go to the reptile expo in about 2-3 weeks I think.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

What I would *personally* do, if I was starting from scratch, is look for a butter stripe and a sunkissed. You'll get all normal offspring the first generation, but if you keep back a couple pairs you'll get a fascinating range of morphs. And striped sunkisseds are *amazing*.


----------

